# [SOLVED] ccCOMMON MESSAGE



## RIBE (Nov 1, 2007)

When I try to access Microsoft Office 2003 documents (excel, word etc) a window comes up stating "ccCOMMON" then trying to configure window appears. Next a window saying "feature you are trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disk that is not available. Insert ccCOMMON disk and click ok. Then a window with "error 1706 no valid source could be found for product ccCOMMON windows installer cannot continue" appears. If you cancel all of these windows several times the document opens up and can be used. This problem started when my Norton expired and I removed it from the computer in order to install a new virus protection from CA (CA Internet Security Suite 2007). I have done a system restore to a date just prior to the CA installation but I am still getting these messages. I have never had to insert a disk before in order to use a Microsoft Office application. What do I need to do to correct this problem?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: ccCOMMON MESSAGE*

Hello and Welcome to TSF

cccommon is part of Norton anti virus..

You have not removed all remnants of Norton. Use this uninstaller
Symantec:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## bill alexander (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: ccCOMMON MESSAGE*

thanks for quick reply Geekgirl but as stated i cannot open norton 360.It appears to have frozen on desktop.
Bill.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: ccCOMMON MESSAGE*

Is it just an icon that is frozen on the desktop or is it the .exe file? 
If you did a system restore you most likely put Norton back on the system is it in Add/Remove again? Use the uninstaller to remove all the remnants


----------



## bill alexander (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: ccCOMMON MESSAGE*

As suggested the system restore worked and have now uninstalled and reinstalled.Seems to have rectified fault.Thanks Geekgirl.
Regards Bill.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: ccCOMMON MESSAGE*

Glad to have helped


----------

